# مُسلمون يطلقون النار على قبطيين بصعيد مصر والمُصابين في حالة خطرة



## بنت كلوج (27 فبراير 2010)

​
*مُسلمون يطلقون النار على قبطيين بصعيد مصر والمُصابين في حالة خطرة

كتب: جرجس بشرى – خاص الأقباط متحدون
قام مسلمون صباح اليوم بإطلاق نيران [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420"]على [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420"]قبطيين [/URL]بقرية "تلادة" بمدينة سمالوط التابعة لمحافظة المنيا (جنوب العاصمة المصرية القاهرة)، وأصابوهما بإصابات بالغة، هذا وقد أخطر القس إسطفانوس شحاتة نجيب (خادم بمُطرانية سمالوط) "الأقباط مُتحدون" أن خمسة مسلمين قد فتحوا النيران صباح اليوم 

على قبطي يُدعى إفرايم شحاتة خلف (27 عامًا)، وعلى وزوجته رشا سمير، وهما ذاهبين إلى عملهما صباح، مما أسفر عن إصابة الزوج بثلاث طلقات [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420"]في [/URL]مناطق متفرقة من جسده، وقد أجريت له حتى الآن ثلاث عمليات جراحية [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420"]في [/URL]محاولة لإنقاذه، وهو يرقد حاليًا هو وزوجته بمستشفى الراعي الصالح بسمالوط وحالتهما حرجة جدًا.
وأوضح القس اسطفانوس أن الزوج قد أفصح للنيابة عن اثنين من مُرتكبي الحادث، الذين لاذوا جميعهم بالفرار عقب إطلاق النيران. وأسماء الجناة:
ضاحي عبد الحفيظ ـــ بسام أنور أبو العيد ــ لطفي عبد الدايم ــ شحاتة خيري حفيظ ــ جمال عبد المُنجي.
وكشف القس إسطفانوس أن الحادث الذي وقع اليوم يأتي [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420"]على [/URL]خلفية قيام بعض المُسلمين بالقرية بالاعتداء [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420"]على [/URL]قبطي يمتلك "توك توك" منذ عشرين يومًا وكانت معه زوجته، حيث فؤجئ بقيام بعض المسلمين باعتراضه وبمحاولة اغتصاب زوجته، فما كان منه إلا أن دافع عن شرفه وعن نفسه، فضرب أحدهما ضربة قوية ولكن بدون سلاح، فمات بعد الضربة بساعتين، وقد أثبت تقرير الطب الشرعي أن الموت لم يكن بسبب هذه الضربة، بل إن المتهم المسلم مات بالسكتة القلبية بعد أن ضربه القبطي الذي حاول الدفاع عن نفسه وعن شرف زوجته.
واعتبر القس اسطفانوس أن الحادث الذي وقع اليوم يعتبر نوعًا من الثأر، مع أن الزوجين اللذين اعتديا عليهما اليوم، قرابتهما بعيدة جدًا عن ذلك الشخص القبطي الذي دافع عن نفسه وعن شرفه منذ عشرين يومًا!.
هذا وتكثف قوات الأمن تواجدها الأمني حاليًا بالقرية تحسُبًا لحدوث أي أعمال عنف بين مسلمين وأقباط [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420"]على [/URL]خلفية الحادث، وسوف نوافيكم تباعًا بتفاصيل الحادث.
يُذكر أن مُحافظة المنيا من المُحافظات المصرية التي شهدت أعلى نسبة من التوترات والاحتقانات الطائفية بخلاف المحافظات المصرية الأخرى، وتتواجد بها جماعات من التيار السلفي والإخوان بنسب مُخيفةhttp://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?p=99883#post99883*


----------



## zezza (27 فبراير 2010)

رحمتك يا رب ايه الوحشة و البربرية دى كلها 
ربنا يرحمنا و يشفى اخواتنا المصابيين 
شكرا حبيبتى على الخبر 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## هنرى شنودة (27 فبراير 2010)

الحصول على السلاح اسهل من الحصول على رغيف الخبز
واستخدامة اسهل من اللجوء للفضاء


----------



## only way (27 فبراير 2010)

*إطلاق النار على قبطى وزوجته (بسمالوط)*

كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي - الأقباط الأحرار 
*




*​*
أنقذت العناية الإلهية صباح اليوم المواطن القبطى "إفرايم شحاتة خلف - 34 سنة - موظف بمستشفى الراعى الصالح التابعة لمُطرانية سمالوط" وزوجته** "السيدة رشا -27 سنة - مُمرضة بنفس المُستشفى"، من الموت المُحقق بعدما أطلق خمسة مُسلِمين هُم:"ضاحى عبد الحافظ" و"بسام انور ابو العيد" و"لطفى عبد الدائم" و"شحاتة خيرى حفيظ"و"جمال عبد المنجى"، عليهما النار فأُصيبت الزوجة بجُرح سطحى فى زراعها، فيما تلقى الزوج ثلاث رصاصات أصابت إحداهم رقبته واستقرتا الآخريين أسفل منطقة الصَدر من الجهة اليُسرى، وتم نقلهما على الفور إلى مُستشفى الراعى الصالح لتلقى الاسعافات، حيث أُجريت للزوج عملية جراحية لاستئصال الرصاص من جسده، ويرقُد حالياً بغرفة العناية المُركزة تحت ملاحظة طبية دقيقة لحالته الحرجة..*

*الأجهزة الآمنية ألقت القبض على الجُناه وأقتيدوا إلى مركز شُرطة سمالوط حيث يخضعوا للتحقيقات، وآفادت تقارير مبدأية أن الجُناه ينتسبون إلى **"عائلة البُط" بقرية الشيخ تلادة مركز سمالوط التى ينتسب إليها **مُسلِم يُدعى "باسم أنور أبو العيد - سائق توك توك" لَقىَ مصرعه فى مَطلع شهر فبراير الجارى عَقِب مُحاولته وإثنين آخرين معه التحرش بالمواطن القبطى "ظريف خلف عبد المسيح إيليا" (ويمت بدوره بصلة قرابة للمُصاب "إفرايم") وزوجته المسيحية..*

*وأكَد الدكتور إيهاب رمزى وقتها أن موكله **"**ظريف خلف عبد المسيح"** برىء من التُهمة، مُشيراً إلى أن كل الإصابات التى لَحقت بالقتيل (سطحية) نتيجة كدمات نتجت عن الاشتباك مع المُتهم، وعبر -رمزى- عن اعتقاده بأن يكون السبب المُباشر للوفاة هو الانفعال الشديد والاجهاد الناتج عن ملاحقة المواطن القبطى وزوجته، مُشيراً إلى أن تقرير الطب الشرعى سيكون له الرأى الفّصل فى الموضوع ومؤكداً على سلامة موقف موكله.*

*وتأتى مُحاولة الاعتداء على "إفرايم وزوجته" وهُم من نفس العائلة، فى إطار اعتقاد راسخ لدى أسرة القتيل المُسلِم بأن "ظريف" (الذى استخدم حقه فى الدفاع الشرعى عن زوجته وعرضه) يتحمل ومعه كل عائلته وجميع الأقباط بقرية تلادة (مسقط رأسه) مسئولية موت نجلهم التى بادر بالاعتداء بصحبة شخصين من المعروفين بسلوكهم الإجرامى!!*
*العجيب أن أفراد من الأمن التابع لمركز شُرطة سمالوط وهما "شعبان" و"حليم" طلبوا من عائلة إفرايم مبالغ مالية عقب ضبط الجانى بحُجة شراء سلاح بديل للسلاح الذى استخدمه أحد الجُناه ثم تخلص منه بإلقاءه فى النيل عَقب إطلاق النار!!*
*ولا تزال الآجواء مُلتهبة فى سمالوط ولاسيما قرية الشيخ تلادة حيث تقطن عائلة ظريف وإفرايم، وأكد اقارب المُصابين أن أفراد من **"عائلة البُط" التى ينتسب إليها المتوفى المُسلِم لاتزال تترصد لأى شخص ينتسب لأسرة المُصابين بُغية استهدافهم، كما أكدوا أن التواجد الآمنى بالمنطقة بدأ بالانحصار تدرجياً، ويخشى مسيحيو القرية على أنفسهم وممتلكاتهم من هجوم وشيك فى ظل تراجع الدور الأمنى وانسحاب قوات الشرطة عقب الحادث بساعات.*

*



*
*



*
*الضحية القبطى إفرايم شحاتة خلف*
*



*
*الرصاصات*

*منقول من الاقباط الاحرار*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: إطلاق النار على قبطى وزوجته (بسمالوط)*

*

شكرا للخبر

ربنا موجود​*


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2010)

*الى متى الارهاب الاسلامى يا حبيب يا عادلى*​


----------



## عماد عوض لبيب (27 فبراير 2010)

ربنا موجود يارب ارحم شعبك من سيف الاهلاك:smil8:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 فبراير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *الى متى الارهاب الاسلامى يا حبيب يا عادلى*​


 

الي مجي المسيح التاني

كلامك دا يا بيطار بيحقق النبؤه الي في سفر الرؤيا الي بتقول

حتي متي ايها السيد القدوس و الحق لا تنتقم ولا تثأر لدمائنا من الساكنين علي الارض

و اتحقق اليومين دول الكلام دا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2010)

ربنا قادر ياخد حق اولاده 
والعدالة السمائية تتحقق طالما الارضية اختفت خلاص
رحمتك يارب 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2010)

*اتصرف يا رب 
ملناش غيرك نصرخلة 
الدم الغالي بقي مستباح اهدارة 
شكرا​​*


----------



## DODY2010 (28 فبراير 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنا احنا تبنا كل يوم حد ينضرب ليه هما فكرين كده احنا ممكن نخلص ولا ايه ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا يالله الا ياظابط الكل ارحمنا


----------



## al safer_3 (28 فبراير 2010)

طالما الجاني بطل الابطال والله يحبه لانه جاهد الكفار بذراعه فسيكون هناك المزيد والمزيد الى ان ينتهي الاسلام بلا رجعة ويذهب الى مذبلة التاريخ حيث موضعه المناسب . 

وطالما بقي الاسلام فلا يجب ان ننتظر عدل بل اهدار الدم البرئ . 

قال الله لقايين : صوت دم اخيك صارخ من الارض امامي . 

الدم يصرخ للرب وهو من يجازي لان النقة له . 

دورنا ان نحصل على حقوقنا بكافة الطرق الشرعية وان ننتظر العدل الالهي 

لسه دم شهداء نجع حمادي في حموته ولم ( ولن ) يبرد .


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليه وينجيه هو وزوجتة 

ويهد المفترى والظالم ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2010)

يا ساتر يارب 
ما فيش فايدة فيهم


----------



## loly magdy (28 فبراير 2010)

*                                                          :070104~242:*

*:smi420:يا رب  
1 عرفهم عظمتك ان انت الاله الحي :new5:الحققي ربنا يسوع مخلصنا و فادينا
2  عرفهم ضعفهم وبدد مشورتهم الشريره*


----------



## بنت كلوج (28 فبراير 2010)

*اثق فى*
*دفااااااااااااع الله عنا*
*بشررررررط تسليم كل مواضيعنا له *
*اشكر كل اخوتى المهتمين والمشاركين بالصلاة*
*ارينى وصوفيا والسفير ودودى وراجعة ليسوع وجوسبيل وبنت العدرا وعماد وبيتر واستاذى النهيسى ...ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (28 فبراير 2010)

*لولى حبيبتى وحشتينى جداااااااااااااا....مشكور مرورك*
*ربنا يستجيب لطلباتك ويباركك *


----------



## عمادفايز (28 فبراير 2010)

*الكثرة غلبت الشجاعة. هذا هو الاسلوب المتبع لديهم*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (28 فبراير 2010)

ربنا موجود وملناش غيرة

  يا رب ارحمنا من هذة الايام وحافظ على ولادك واحميهم من عدو الخير

ومن فضلك يا رب اشفى المصابين وحافظ عليهم ذى ما شفيت مصابين نجع حمادى ولتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتنا

اميييييييييييييييييين  
​


----------



## بنت كلوج (1 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااا لصلواتكم اخوتى عماد وخادمة رب المجد....ربنا يستجيب لطلباتكم   ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مارس 2010)

بعد اذنك يا قمر هحط الكليب ده علشان يتفرجوا عليه 
وربنا يرحمنا ويتمجد معاه ويقومه بالسلامة


[YOUTUBE]YSMcJBmN-q0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مارس 2010)

ياتري امتي هيطلعوا مختلين عقليين دلوقتي ولا لما يمسكوهم 

لازم المسلسل يكمل مينفعش كدا 

ماهو النهاية معروفة 

اما قصة الراجل اللي مات وهو بيعتدي علي واحد ومراته وعايز يغتصب مراته كمان

فمقدرش اقول غير ربنا يرحمه لاني زمانه دلوقتي في الجحيم

والربط بين القصتين بايخ جدااااا واصبح متكرر

كل شوية هيطلع واحد يقتل شوية مسيحيين علشان خاطر مشكلة حصلت 

ربنا يرحم شعبه


----------



## داود 2010 (2 مارس 2010)

الى متى كل هذا ؟
فية اقتراح نطالب بعزلنا فى شبة جزيرة سيناء والعيش فى سلام
وعلى نفسى لا امن على حياتى فى بلد الامن والامان


----------

